# Speakers



## Mustang (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm wondering if there is a product out there that can fit my specific needs.

I have a 46" Samsung that I enjoy a lot, but in certain movies the spoken dialogue will be very quiet even if the volume is turned up high. In other movies there is no problem at all and TV shows always sound great.

Would a set of speakers solve this issue? If so, could someone point me toward some specific products?

I'm only interested in buying something that can sit on the TV stand, no surround sound system or anything like that.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You might try ONE OF THESE


----------

